
Testing Smarter with Mike Bland (formerly of Google) - mdengler
https://hexawise.com/posts/smarter-software-testing-with-mike-bland
======
avfc17
Haven't gotten through much of this yet, but this is really interesting so
far. Has anyone watched Bland's Rainbow of Death presentation? I think he gave
it at a conference recently.

